# Just some of my babys for the year



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

and one for good measure


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I like! I like! Those bowls look SO familiar!! 
I like the grizzle AND the first one in the second post. Don't know what color to call it, except PRETTY!!
If you don't REALLY have room for it, just let me know......


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

yeah those two that you like are siblings out of two different rounds from the same pair  I love them too , been trying to get me some grizzlys forever and finally have the hen to do it with but she only throws one grizzly at a time the other two are the blue bar white flight and one of the checks  glad you liked them too


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> yeah those two that you like are siblings out of two different rounds from the same pair  I love them too , been trying to get me some grizzlys forever and finally have the hen to do it with but she only throws one grizzly at a time the other two are the blue bar white flight and one of the checks  glad you liked them too


Yea, same here. One hen that throws one grizzle. Problem is, she's on my race team, so I don't get many babies out of her. Have actually only gotten two. Maybe some day I'll move her to the breeding loft.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2009)

I think a loft full of grizzlys for your next years racing team would not only be great but flashy too lol


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Bright eyed and beautiful.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What gorgeous babies, Lokota! Thank you for sharing them with us. Where ya been? We miss you!

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well your loft sure has been busy! not only are they really pretty babies, your pics are good too. I also would love to have those girzzles and the fantails for good measure.


----------



## lillywilliam (Jun 10, 2009)

*Hello*

Wow they are very very beautiful and thanks for sharing with us,,,,,


----------

